# She's plotting something.....



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

My little troublemaker......


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

what a face!


----------



## LittleRose (Sep 7, 2013)

How precious!!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't let her cute fool you..... You'll just wanna love her to death if you meet her.

And I mean literal death. You'll pick her up and squeeze her cause shes too stinkin' cute... and then you'll just keep squeezing cause shes the most annoying thing to walk the planet... LOL


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

is she verbal?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Only when she wants something. 
Which is every moment of the day that she's not sleeping. 

....even if I am... Lol

She's demanding!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

So cute! Wonder what mayhem she's planned..
But I so don't miss having cats (we weren't suppose to have ours.. they got duped on me and my subhead but got rehomed finally).. Eating my plants and trying to get in tanks ugh.. hated having to cat proof all tables/stands.. and the allergies.. I actually have a scene of smell now that they are gone (of course its pollen season so that only lasted a month.. but I can smell again in the fall)!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That face is priceless! Be hiding if I were you


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Both my girls were rescues. She was feral, then adopted by a family who had her for 2 weeks before they realized she was about 5 months old and pregnant. So they just dumped her off at a shelter. She then lived the next 5 months of her life in a cage, a baby herself, feeding *9* kittens. (She had 7, one didn't make it, then she fostered 3 kittens that had no mother). She's spend the next 3 years being extra spoiled and loved on by me in my home.

She's curious about everything, gets into everything, loves to eat my makeup, and gets really mad at me for not letting her into the bathroom or garage...

Shortly after this picture was taken, she decided her mischief would be wanting dinner #2 since it was 4am, and dinner was at 11pm, and it's been 5 hours and I'm starving her to death. So she continued to stare at me.

Get closer.

Stare.

Get closer.

Stare.

Get closer.

Scream her little head off until I cave.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> .. hated having to cat proof all tables/stands..


:lol: Try ferret proofing for 8 ferrets!








Immediately after play time. Totes adore!!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

DragonscaleStudyBuddy said:


> :lol: Try ferret proofing for 8 ferrets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ugh those little nightmares.. there's no ferret proofing unless you complete encase "it" in fencing. They're cute but inquisitive.... and destructive.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

I wouldn't say they are destructive, but they are flat out nosey! You don't need to sugar coat it as inquisitive. Lol 

Ferret:"Oh wow l! I see a cup! I've gotta stick my face in that cup!"

Me: BUTTERS!!!! NO!!!

Cup: *splash* drenching everything on the table....

Ferret: "Woopee! She's casing me again!"


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

That cat! Even looks like she is ready to poke you in your sleep. 

and OMG that ferret on the hammock. Buahahaha!!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Nefertiti doesn't poke me in my sleep. She jumps up, gets right in my ear, and goes, 'MEEEEEERRRRRRROWWWWW"


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know what is worse. XD 

My cat pokes me and if I don't wake up, he starts pulling down posters and scratches on things until I yell at him. Then he meows and jumps up to me wanting to be pet. 

crazy cats. LOL


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Nefertiti just wants breakfast. She'll tolerate only getting attention, sometimes. Sometimes it's get up and feed her or she'll continue to yell at me until she's decided she's had enough... THEN she starts knocking stuff onto the floor until I get up to chase her, so she can run right to her food dish and yell at me like, "Since you're HERE....... FEED ME!!!!"


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha What a cat! XD We gotta love em though. :3


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I dunno if I GOTTA... 

But I do. With all my heart. Always. Even when I don't, I do.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

ROTFL Love those conniving eyes!
I wish I could keep an indoor cat successfully. It's never worked out for me.  The last one was a rescue to rescue kittens, lol. A cat showed up and had kittens and then died, and I was left with the lil ones. After hours of calling around &trying to bottlefeed formula I actually found a lactating cat at a shelter. (She was spayed but wanted kittens so bad she was lactating, that in itself is a sad story.) I brought her home, where she crapped and peed on everything (even tho she was an indoor to begin with) and she adopted the kittens. (Cutest thing EVER!) I got her a litter box but she seemed to like making a mess on PURPOSE. After the kittens were gone, she pooped in the middle of floor after I *lightly* scolded her for scratching on something other than her scratcher. (And I do mean like, "poopsie, why did you do that? stop it." She gave me the evil eye and pooped and then ran and hid. Why?!?! Like I'd ever been mean to her. I started looking for a new home for her and my then 3 yo son let her out the front door and I spent to weeks looking for a cat I didn't even like. arrrrgghhhh Not trying to hijack your thread..... lol

You are so lucky to have your devious angel.  I want to squeeze her and feel her plushy fur!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

DragonscaleStudyBuddy said:


> I wouldn't say they are destructive, but they are flat out nosey! You don't need to sugar coat it as inquisitive. Lol
> 
> Ferret:"Oh wow l! I see a cup! I've gotta stick my face in that cup!"
> 
> ...


Omgosh that is hilarious!!!


----------

